# Some pics of the new fish I collected



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Well as some of you know, every summer I collect my own tropical saltwater fish. These juvenile fish are carried by the gulf stream from Florida, The Gulf of Mexico, and the Caribbean to northern waters.

They are a bit late in coming up here this year and we were afraid we would not have much luck this season. However, on Monday morning we went out snorkeling and seining for them and came back with a decent variety. 

Here are the pics:

Bandtail Puffer:

















Bicolor Damselfish (the one with a half dark purple color and half pale yellow) and a Beaugregory Damsel (metallic blue on top and bright yellow underneath)

















Bluespotted Cornetfish









And a "boston bean" trunkfish
He's the small round black thing with tiny eyes and a TINY mouth. 









We also got a spotfin butterflyfish, but he was hiding while I was taking pics. 

Enjoy, and let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

very cool. i loike the damsels and the bosten bean thing. the cornet fish is siil too. the bosten bean fish is so cute. how big are they?


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh my they are so CUTE!! Especially the puffer and the black bean thing. I wonder if I can do the same thing when we move back to Mexico.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> very cool. i loike the damsels and the bosten bean thing. the cornet fish is siil too. the bosten bean fish is so cute. how big are they?


The boston bean is probably 1/4 of an inch. The butterflyfish, puffer and damsels are 1/2 an inch or a little less. The cornetfish is about 5 inches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

verycool. are they eating yet?

ps...could you post a pic of the butterflyfish? i saw some kind of butterfly when i was diving in cancun as well as the florida keys and i can't figure out what they were for the life of me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

fishbguy said:


> verycool. are they eating yet?
> 
> ps...could you post a pic of the butterflyfish? i saw some kind of butterfly when i was diving in cancun as well as the florida keys and i can't figure out what they were for the life of me.


So far only the damsels are eating.

The butterflyfish is difficult to get a pic of, but it is a spotfin butterflyfish.

Pair of adult spotfins (not mine):










Juveniles look slightly different....this is basically what mine looks like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

that looks kinda like what i saw. i like the juvi better than the adults. looks alot cuter..lol

are you planning on keeping all of them or selling them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

I will most likely be keeping them.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

That little puffer fish is just adorable.  

So, are they in separate Quarantine Tanks currently?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

They are in one divided quarantine 20 gallon long that is part of our newest setup dedicated to the fish we collect. We are still configuring the plumbing on the 5 other tanks.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Those puffers are so cute! They look like newborns 

As for the Cornetfish, it's still my fav hehe. I hope you can find more, they're really amazing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Aww! Cute fish, Katie . Looks like a nice collection!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That must have been super fun! I have to go snorkeling some time, but there isn't any near my house. Good luck with them!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

awesome !
If you need any help next year (or just wanna take pity on me ) let me know and I'll gladly come along - I'm assuming your doing this around Newport or someplace thereabouts ?
That's less than 2 hours from my house, depending on traffic...


----------



## Fish Muffin (Aug 25, 2007)

Very Awsome I like the Puffers alot!


----------

